# How would you feel if a stranger came up to you at a fish store...



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

And told you that you shouldn't be buying fish right now?

I keep overhearing people in Big Al's and Pet Smart setting up new tanks and can't help but cringe when they follow the instructions of the salespeople.

Last Sunday, I overheard a guy looking to buy a clownfish. To BA staff's credit, one fish room staff actually asked the guy what kind of tank he had, and if it was ready. The guy answered that he had a 6-gallon tank.

He also had in his shopping basket a box of salt and what looked like a bag of substrate. Okay, the salt might be for water changes, but the substrate?? Okay, maybe he's setting up another tank?

Still, if you were that person, would you have appreciated someone approaching you and pointing out (politely!) your mistakes?


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I usually keep to the MYOB policy. Had he asked you, that would have been different.
Sometimes, it's better for them to make a newb mistake and learn than to get the up and running then crash and burn on a bigger mistake.

Alternately, you can tell him about this site and hopes that he can come here to read some of the better advice and avoid some of the newb mistakes.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Probably the round about way of telling them they don't have it ready is best. But some ppl don't want to listen. I've had ppl who know me and that I have decades of experience in a particular field, not listen to my advice ....then a few months later after they make their own mistakes....say that they should have listened. So, I generally MMOB or may ask if they want some advice. Then don't sweat it either way.


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

I agree; Unless I'm asked, I typically use the "MYOB" approach. 

I worked at PetSmart as a teen and when I was there I was told I was one of their best sales reps. I took the approach of, 'the more educated, the more they will enjoy the hobby and continue to buy' approach. 

Most people get discouraged because their fish die in a short while. Unfortunately, I think people tend to not want to hear that they are doing things incorrectly and have a tough time absorbing it when thrust upon them from people unexpectedly.

I try my best to answer questions when asked and avoid any confrontation otherwise.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

RevoBuda said:


> Most people get discouraged because their fish die in a short while. Unfortunately, I think people tend to not want to hear that they are doing things incorrectly and have a tough time absorbing it when thrust upon them from people unexpectedly.


Yeah, I think that's rather unfortunate as well. I remember doing some research when I first started this hobby, and came upon the "nitrogen cycle". Without that piece of knowledge, I would probably have given up after my fish died.


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

ive basically just given up on helping, most of the time they dont care or dont want your help. The last guy i offered to help just tried to convince me i was wrong.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

(I've never done it) But I think with the right approach you could get your point across and (possibly lol) engage the buyer in learning more about the hobby.

Something like a polite and friendly "Is your tank cycled? It is important because if it isn't your fish will not survive and you'll be wasting your time and money"


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

I think the best way would be for the LFS to keep free basic instructional material on location...or a beginner's section. If Home Depot can teach you how to tile, why can't LFS have sessions on basic fishkeeping? 

Some people are receptive to being approached in person, and some are not. I remember the first time I was at BA buying guppies, and some guy (fellow customer) asked me what size tank i had. I told him '17 gallons', which is what (one of)my tanks is. He sorta rolled his eyes, and while i was checking out the fish in the lower tanks, told his wife/gf that I probably had a 5 gal tank and would kill the fish because "they don't make 17 gallon tanks". I just smiled and walked away thinking "what an idiot!".  So it works both ways...lol. Sometimes, the person volunteering advice, can be or come across as condescending. 

Personally, I would not offer unsolicited advice, coz it can lead to a sticky situation, especially if the other person gets all defensive despite your good intentions. I know it can be hard to walk away. More so when one sees a scenario where the livestock has practically no chance of survival.


Al.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Mlevi said:


> I think the best way would be for the LFS to keep free basic instructional material on location...or a beginner's section. If Home Depot can teach you how to tile, why can't LFS have sessions on basic fishkeeping?


Big chain stores will never do that, because it's actually in their interest for you to make mistakes, kill fish, and come back and buy more fish and equipment.

"Oh you have a lot of ammonia and your fish died? Here, use this product!"


----------



## Tino (Sep 10, 2012)

Well my first reaction would be "How do you know how many tanks I have and what my plan is?" 
I concur with the others about MYOB, if it's a good LFS the staff will ask the questions.
Also if the person is seriously interested in the hobby, they'll be asking the questions of the LFS employees or going on line to do research.


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

I understand that thinking Solarz, but I still believe that most people will eventually quit the hobby when they don't have success in long term.

I personally spend a boat load of money at pet stores because I am consistently adding things to my fishroom. I have brought them money for almost 30 years. I think that their business model incorporates both by nececessity; grab as much as you can off the one time clients and also provide the resources for those who are full-time hobbyists. 

Some people have no interest in the finer details of the hobby and how to stabalize a tank. Some people just think of it as another disposable commodity.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

+1 I was going to say the same thing as Solarz. It's not like some other industries/businesses.

Those interested will educate themselves beforehand and keep buying. The one time ones are just that...spur of the moment or caving in to the kids' wants. They were never going to be long term anyways.


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

The BA's in Hamilton usually asks the tank size, how long it's been setup, etc and I've heard them recommend not to get something, etc from the fish room staff. 

At the same time, I've heard the floor staff tell someone get a tank, dump in a bottle of bacteria starter and you'll be all good. lol. All depends on the person.


----------



## Zer0 (May 14, 2012)

I personally would like to be left alone when shopping. When I have question, I will seek the salesperson and ask. Following me around a store just makes me want to leave.

The other day I was at Petsmart and was looking at the plants. The sales person came over and started questioning my tank. How big is your tank? What soil did I use, etc Hoping to get him off my back, so I eventually told him I have eco-complete in my tank. But then he went on to recommend I use Fluval spectrum. So I asked him if should get rid of my 48"x12" area of eco-complete and just get soil from him. At this point I was walking out the store.

However, before I started this hobby, I was hungry for information. I actually went around town to different store so that I can talk to different sales people and have their opinions. (I once went to 3 BAs in one day). Not that I don't trust the sales people from one store, but I like to hear everyone's opinions and stories before making the final decision.

So I think unless a person explicitly ask for advice, it is best to use the "MYOB" approach. If the person is new and don't want any advice and his tank fails, then it is better that he quit anyway before he does more harm.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

educated = no sales

clownknife get 3ft+, even a 220G tank won't be sufficient for it

and how many of us here owns a 200G+ tank?



BA still sell pacu, red tail catfish, tiger shovelnose catfish, walking catfish, stingrays, clownknife, paroon shark, & etc, and I've told a lot of people not to buy them


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

people dislike the big als chain, but for the past couple years now i've overheard staff at BA scarb asking people if their tanks are setup/properly cycled/do they know what cycling is etc etc. If you think about it from a money making standpoint, it makes more sense for them to have less dead fish than more, and to keep fish alive and to keep people in the hobby. they have a return policy, if someone brings back a dead fish inside 10 days they have to replace it or return half the cash I believe...... that doesnt make good business sense. I've even had one of their kids ask me if I knew how to care for the L114 I purchased. I told him I'm an avid pleco keeper but I appreciate him asking.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

read body language and determine if they might be receptive to advice. I chat with other customers sometimes, curious of what they have, maybe learn from them or give advice to them.

My local petsmart has good and bad people, some of them know their stuff and care, others are just kids who don't have a clue.

When I have a question and I want to talk to someone locally, there is a great store called Finaddicts whose staff really know their stuff.

Main thing to remember is there are so many approaches to this hobby. Everyone likes to cycle tanks differently, are looking for different looks for their tanks and so on. Just because someone does something different than you, doesn't mean its not as good or better than your way


----------



## OneLastDecree (Nov 13, 2012)

Pyrrolin has many great points. 
I agree!


----------

